# Vote for Katie Shaddix....calling on the 2cool crew...



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

If anyone deserves this, Katie Shaddix does IMO. She (and her entire family) has been through so much with Jonathan over the past year. When I voted, she was ranked #76. I know the 2Cool crew can get her to #1...it happened with my friend that went on Biggest Loser a few years ago.

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...x?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&

Thanks, yall.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i will vote as soon as i get home, website blocked at work!


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

I voted! Best of luck!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Gave her my vote.....


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Done.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Done.. she's ranked 62 right now.. lets see if everyone can push her to the top!


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

I voted for her.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

she's got my vote


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Done.. she's ranked 62 right now.. lets see if everyone can push her to the top!


Just like in politics, vote early, vote often.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Done deal. God Bless the Shaddix Family.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

Done


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

She got my vote.


----------



## RickLued (Mar 7, 2006)

done


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

done


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Just voted and she is at 52. Let's get it done for Katie!


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

8:32, still @ 52


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

What is she going for,i am at work and the site is blocked,so i will vote at home.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

44 now...


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Voted.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

voted....still at 44 come on y'all. Let's make her number 1!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Voted and still at 44. Am sending the link to my entire email address list.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Katie's got our vote, but still showing 44. However, that is probably just a temporary showing!

GY


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

voted for katie...I would vote twice if I could!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Voted. Still at 44.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Chuck said:


> voted for katie...I would vote twice if I could!


 You can vote once every 24 hours.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Just put mine in still 44, come on y'all we can do this! No one deserves it more!!!!
Vote dang it!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I just voted. Still at #44


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

portalto said:


> You can vote once every 24 hours.


That's very good to know!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Done deal. Still #44


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

will vote every day


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Done! Don't know what this is for though. Any more info?


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Chuck said:


> voted for katie...I would vote twice if I could!


You can! I've voted 4x from the same computer. You just have to click off the page and revisit.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I voted. Hope she wins. Did y'all see the smile on Jonathan's face? It just breaks my heart.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I just checked and can't vote for another 23 hours and 4 minutes but Katie is at 36. It's working-keep voting.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Done


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Sent the link out to friends, y'all should think about that also. Great folks that need us all at this time.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Done.....37 now!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Done


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Done (for today)


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Done!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

done - rank is 30 now.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Done. Ranked 30th now!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Done. Still at 30. I'm going to have my husband and son vote from their computers.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

She got my vote. Now at #30


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Done deal


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

24th


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

dlsalva said:


> i will vote as soon as i get home, website blocked at work!


Yeah its blocked here too.
Someone send me a PM reminding me to go vote.
:cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Done!


----------



## ToYoungToRetire (Aug 11, 2005)

Done and only takes a few seconds.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Done 21st now


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Got my vote in


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Ranking 21

Score 394

My votes in.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

mine too still 21


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I voted, she is now at ranking 21


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

keeping it on top - Let's get her in the top 20 now!! And NUMBER ONE very soon.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I voted again


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I just voted again. She's now at 20.


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

DONE


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Done.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

done and now at 20


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for all the people who have voted so far. Katie really deserves a Mother's Day treat. She has been there for Jonathan for the past year without fail.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Done....Now #19


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

voted, still at 19....


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Voted ranked #18....Good luck Katie!
T.K.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Done...18


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Done, still at 18.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

still at 18 o yea done!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Vote sent. Still at 18.....


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

it says you can vote again in 24 hours


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Got my vote


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

shes at 17 now


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Got my vote


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

*done*

done.


----------



## bogeyman (Jan 15, 2007)

Done


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, everyone! Keep 'em coming, please. She deserves it with all she's been through.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Keep voting folks. Actually you can vote every few hours. Just check back often.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Just put in todays vote. Katie is now at #11. I think we are going to git-'er-done.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Just gave her my vote!


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

just voted, said i could vote again in 24 hours. still ranked 11


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

She got my vote!!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

I voted for her.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Jus gave mine and she is number 11 now!

Good Luck 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Voted for Katie*

still at #11 - It's luchtime so we should get a big turnout now for Katie. - HD


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

I VOTED FOR HER !!


While I voted my wife looked over and saw the Victoria's Secret
site. Now she thinks shes getting something sexy for our
wedding anniversary.
Darn it I was going to get her/us a new pistola!!
Is 27 years blue or stainless :biggrin::biggrin:

Guess I could get both !! :slimer:


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

She is at 10 now, way to go 2coolers keep votin, God bless


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Put mine in


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Keep voting. The #1 person has 3500 votes and we still have 15 days to vote.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

come on folks,,lets get Katie there!


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Voted. Number 10 now. I am sorry I missed this yesterday. I saw someone else say you can vote every 24 hours, is there anyway to vote more often? maybe removing cookies? I heard before this can be done.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

bigjim75 said:


> Voted. Number 10 now. I am sorry I missed this yesterday. I saw someone else say you can vote every 24 hours, is there anyway to vote more often? maybe removing cookies? I heard before this can be done.


yes,, different IP's,, vote from different computers! work, home, neighbors, phone,,,


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Done.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Done 2x, plus I added a link to my myspace, facebook, wife's facebook and myspace page. Hopefully can drum up some more support.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I hit her today for the 2nd time..still hanging tough at #10.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

She was at 21 when I voted this morning at 6 and I just voted a 2nd time and she is still holding at 10.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Done deal. Will do it again when I can. #9 now.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Done


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Done. Katie is now at 8. VOTE up people!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

She's at 8 ! I voted 2x from my work computer..once with safari and then again from Firefox!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

She got my vote


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

_*Another vote.. in the 8 spot*_


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I'm kind of inept!*

However, I had some trouble finding Kattie, I guess, because 2coolers are being successful in advancing her! :cheers:For those of you interested, her photo shows she and Johnathan and she is wearing a red t-shirt or sweater. Her entry was submitted by shannongocheaur. Hope this helps someone. She was still 8th when I voted. BTW, they do not list the entries by name, that I could see.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Done!! Good luck to her and her family!


----------



## finaddiction (Aug 8, 2005)

She's got my vote and continued prayers.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Just voted again she's in 8th with 1063 votes. Send this out to all your friends and let them get in on it, Jeff and Katie would! Come on ya'll get the votes up there. We need alot more ASAP!!!
Rick


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

she got my vote. Up to # 8


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

pssssst, scroll down and click on "digg" and Stumbleupon" logos!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Just voted again. She is still #8 score 1245.


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

just voted still at 8


----------



## GettinGone (Dec 15, 2007)

Done


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

did my vote too.

sb:>


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Y'all are awesome! She's up to #5 now. Winner gets an expense-paid trip to shop and spa in NYC. She definitely needs it!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Done again!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

My vote is in. May god bless her.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Voted again. #4 and climbing!


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like you can vote again about every hour!!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

She's got my second vote.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Burns me to no end*

On one hand I am very happy to report that I have voted a couple of times today and that Katie is now in 4th place.

One the other hand, there is someone that has made negative comments on Katie's "entry page" on the contest. They do not think it is possible to get over 1000 votes in 2 days. I say we show them the power of 2cool. Katie is a good ways from number 1, but I think it can be done. Everyone needs to vote as often as possible. You can vote before the 24 hours is up, maybe every 2 hours.

I have only recently found out about the Shaddix's situation, and having only 1 three year old daughter, I can not imagine what they must be going through. The least we can do is get behind this amazing family and vote Katie to number 1.

Tell everyone you know about this.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Chaching. Another vote. Now #4 score 1471. at this rate this time tommorrow we oughta git ur dun! 
I cannot htink of anyone more deserving after what they have been through and continue to deal with the struggles.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

only about 5 votes from moving up to #3

keep it up!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I voted at 4.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

3rd! Keep it up folks!


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

She's got mine and I posted it to my Facebook account too.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Done


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i voted again!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Just voted the second time!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Second vote !! Still at #3


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Second vote ! Still at #3


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Voted again


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Done


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

X3. Still at #3.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Just voted. She is still at #3


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Definitely deserves my vote.....Done!


----------



## Coastalsunshine (May 21, 2004)

I will be voting every day - she's still at 3, with more continued votes she will win.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Ranking: 3Score: 1687.00


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Come on 2cool,,, we Texans rule,,, lets get'r done!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Voted again. It seems you can vote multiple times a day if you clear your cookies and wait an hour or more. So, get to voting!


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

I must be blind because I can't seem to find where the deadline is. Do y'all know when this thing ends? 

It looks like Katie will probably move into second place today and the one in first has a two week headstart. This would have been a landslide if we had known two weeks ago. Lets put her over the top. Later, Aubrey


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

May 7

Keep voting!


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

The lady at #1 has 3520 votes we have a long way to go!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Katie is accumulating votes at a much faster rate than the No. 1 spot 

No. 1 has probably gone up only 100 points since yesterday.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've voted every day from multiple addresses.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i've voted every day from multiple addresses.


I hadn't thought of doing that, good idea!

Trudy


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

vote from your home and work computers!

and cell phone/PDA if you have web access!


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

I voted and sent it to everyone in my email list.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Done Deal...

MrsTroutsnot


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Katie should be moving into the #2 spot shortly. She actually has more votes than the #2 (2004 vs 1964) so I don't know why she isn't second yet. Keep voting and vote often!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Done...voted from a friends computer out of state, will vote again as soon as we get home.
Bob


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I've been able to vote several times a day. I use the link here, one on Shaddy's site, one on FB, one I have book marked and this one: *http://tinyurl.com/katiejonathon

*I log off the net & run CCleaner a few times a day and when I log back in I can vote on all of them again*.
*


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

You can vote every three hours from the same computer


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

She is at #2 and 2335. KEEP VOTING, we'll get her there.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just voted again. This can happen 2coolers! Is it posted in all of the forums??? gb


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Where do you vote at on that page Ive tried three times?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Right under her picture


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

D.L. said:


> Where do you vote at on that page Ive tried three times?


 Right under Katie's ranking & score is a bar with a green check mark. Click on there.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Done


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

X4. #2 spot now.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I just voted again. From reading some of the reviews posted on that site, I now realize there are some real POS people in this world.

For example. Just posted...



> So basically, your son is dying and you want to go on a shopping spree in new york? You shouldn't be in this competition. You registered under false pretenses and shouldn't be allowed to win. Maybe you do deserve an award, but you are not valid for this one.


There are others that just turn my stomach.
Mike


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang Mike,, no cheet, POS is right! I hadn't read that one! Locked in loaded,, someone trace that IP!


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> I just voted again. From reading some of the reviews posted on that site, I now realize there are some real POS people in this world.
> 
> For example. Just posted...
> 
> ...


Comments like this is just more ammo to get her to the top. 2 me it's not about the trip, it's about the support. VOTE OFTEN.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Such a horrible story with her son. Being a father I could not imagine what she is going through. I voted and I will try to vote as much as I can.

Take a minute and read the comments like everyone is saying. Maybe they don't understand the power of 2cool, but they are about to find out. Its time to pour it on.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

You can leave a review of the reviewer, it's easy.



MT Stringer said:


> I just voted again. From reading some of the reviews posted on that site, I now realize there are some real POS people in this world.
> 
> For example. Just posted...
> 
> ...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Just voted, she is #2 currently.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess somethings wrong with my computer anything I click on that page takes me back to the same page.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

She's still #2


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

EGT Limited said:


> She's still #2


Yes she's still #2 but closing in. Yesterday she was more than 2000 votes behind the leader. Right now she is about 600 votes behind. Keep voting!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

D.L. said:


> I guess somethings wrong with my computer anything I click on that page takes me back to the same page.


when you click on the vote tab you stay on the same page, the vote tab just goes away.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

What I think is cool is that if you look at the geo view, out of about 2900 votes for her, only about 1200 are from Texas....Obviously Katie is getting support from all over, not just locally. Keep it up everyone. Doesn't close until May 7th


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

FREON said:


> What I think is cool is that if you look at the geo view, out of about 2900 votes for her, only about 1200 are from Texas....Obviously Katie is getting support from all over, not just locally. Keep it up everyone. Doesn't close until May 7th


how can you tell what state the votes come from


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

She has my vote again and again.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Me and my girlfriend both putin our votes.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

wil.k said:


> how can you tell what state the votes come from


After you vote, click on 'write a review'. A graph will come up and click the Geo View and you will be able to see where Katie is getting her votes from.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks portalto.... By the way all you lurkers can vote too .


----------



## theotherwaldo (Oct 15, 2007)

Did my bit. Up to #2!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you have to sign up first? When I click on her pic it reloads the same page.


Brew said:


> when you click on the vote tab you stay on the same page, the vote tab just goes away.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

She got my vote... 327 away from #1. She's made up 170ish votes over the last hour.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

She's got my 4th vote for the day -- so far:smile:


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Voted again! 3257 and counting. It was below 2900 when I went to go workout at the gym earlier!

I am a little concerned after reading the rules, and all of the jealous comments from others, that Katie's entry might be disqualified from the contest. I hope that the people with the final decision understand the special circumstances that surround Katie's entry!

Edit: She is know up to 3419 votes! At this rate we will have her at number 1 within an hour or two at the most!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Voting again and bringing this back to the top.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Katie is now # 2*

We have work to do. Remember we can vote everyday. Please share this with all your friends so we can make this happen.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

3548 I have access to 3 computers at home each are voting for her when they can!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Voted again. She was exactly 40 votes from the top spot.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

Done.:dance:


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Been voting daily since I heard about it. According to what I see, Katie has a score of 3689. The other mom is 3602. Katie should be in the lead now. Maybe the site is still updating.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

there seems to be a lag when she moves up a spot.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Right now Katie is at 3689 and the #1 is at 3609.
I did notice that the lady in the #1 spot wrote a message to Katie which was very sweet & kind. I wish I could give her a greenie.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Voted twice today cannot again for 19 hours. Her score is #1, but she still shows #2. Cannot let up now.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Now showing #1 with 3791 votes!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Voted twice today cannot again for 19 hours. Her score is #1, but she still shows #2. Cannot let up now.


For those going by the clock don't believe it. I have voted and the clock says I can't vote again for 19 -20 hours and I go back a couple of hours lately and it lets me vote again.

Nice to see she is now in 1st place.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

behold the power of 2cool and loving friends! Number 1 and staying that way!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Guys, we have an issue...after reading the rules of the contest, we have determined that Katie doesn't qualify for the contest as it was originally setup becuase her child that nominated her (actually her friend nominated her, which is against the rules) is not 18 years of age. Her original plan was to take her mother with her to New York, so she has created her own profile and nominated her mother, which will have the desired outcome if she wins. Unfortunately this means that we have to start all over, after having made it to first place.









Can y'all please help her get to #1 again on this profile that meets the requirements of the contest? I have also updated that link at the beginning of this thread, but I will create a separate new thread.


http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/PhotosAlbums/PhotoView.aspx?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&


Sorry for the inconvenience, but please resend/repost this link everywhere possible. Katie is OK with not winning the trip, and is absolutely humbled by all of the support she has received, but I REALLY want her to win this after all she has been through. I appreciate everyone's help and support, and it will be needed doubly now that she has to begin again. You guys rock!









EDIT: As a bonus, this is the link to go to the voting via Brickfish instead of via Victoria's Secret for those of you that wish to vote from work!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Done Jeff


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

that is messed up about that rule but we can put them back to number one again in no time


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Ok...not a problem. Voted again.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Chuck said:


> Ok...not a problem. Voted again.


Same here.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Jeff- Debra and I just voted. We will have # 1 back soon for Katie. Remember we can vote everyday.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I see it was done.. never mind... thanks Chuck for updating first post.

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431

starting over, just another 3 days and back to uno hopefully...


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> Guys, we have an issue...after reading the rules of the contest, we have determined that Katie doesn't qualify for the contest as it was originally setup becuase her child that nominated her (actually her friend nominated her, which is against the rules) is not 18 years of age. Her original plan was to take her mother with her to New York, so she has created her own profile and nominated her mother, which will have the desired outcome if she wins. Unfortunately this means that we have to start all over, after having made it to first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about making a new thread so this doesnt get lost in the mix?

Don't worry. We can get her back to #1 in a few days.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Done!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fishinpayne said:


> that is messed up about that rule but we can put them back to number one again in no time


yes we can..


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

2 votes (from the same computer with no cleaning) in the last 2 hours from me.
Under the new circumstances I again want to get the word out --Don't believe the clock - every time I vote it tells me I can't vote again for 19-20 hours again. I go back a little later and I can vote again.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Can someone start a new thread, so everyone will re-up???

Tom


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

done


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I will keep posting so that this thread stays on top.
2cooler's, we helped getting Katie to #1 in 3 days. Now is the time to really come together. We may have 2 weeks but she has to get to the #1 spot. You can actually vote about every 3 hours. Check back often.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Voted on new poll.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

44th place already on the night shift.. cant wait to see what happens all over again tomorrow... haha


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

actually, she has enough score to jump up in the 20's or better now.. waiting for the system to update.. LOL like a kid watching this thing.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I also was prevented from voting from work due to the block, but this afternoon when I did, she was #2. This is unsatisfactory for a member of the caliber on 2cool. We must due all that is possible for Katie to win this. 

I was appalled at some the hate responses on the website. What is America coming to. My hubby and I were privileged to meet Shad (before he was married) at the San Leon gathering... Wwwwaaayyyy back. 

How often can you vote (from an IP address)?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Shhheeeeewwww, the new link threw me off, had to read the thread. Alright will be doing my nightly voting. I just try voting every few minutes while Im surfing sometimes I can vote 2 or 3 times an hour.


----------



## JDLoftis (Nov 26, 2005)

Voted! 21st as of 10:34 PM 4/23


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Mom is in 12th right now from vote count. Katie is still getting tons of vote too she's up to 4148 votes, 533 more then #2.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Miss Dixie..she sure got my vote!! My mom "nursed" me back to health after my 56 day hosp. stay!! Mom's are the best!! God bless


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Voted on the new link. Bet we can make it to #1 even faster this time. Nothing like a challenge to make us step up for our own who are so deserving of this! Get to voting folks.


----------



## JDLoftis (Nov 26, 2005)

Had the wife post on Facebook too. Hope it helps


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Just voted for the first time for Katie's Mom. Glad we found this out in time :doowapsta 

I put in on my facebook too,
Trudy


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*another vote*

I just voted and sorry it took me so long!!!!!!!! May God bless you!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

She's back to 10th in 7 hours! Get to work and Vote!

Safe For Work Voting link for the Night Crew http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Done!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

We have a new link and a new contestant. Please read post #192 before voting, Katie's entry didn't follow the rules. VOTE, VOTE, VOTE!!!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm checking it every 24 hours


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

State_Vet said:


> I'm checking it every 24 hours


Stumpy...you can vote about every 3 hours, regardless of what the timer says right after you vote.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> Stumpy...you can vote about every 3 hours, regardless of what the timer says right after you vote.


Then I guess I'll be checking every 3 hours:tongue:, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Another vote in! Keep plugging everone!


----------



## papaw092602 (Jan 23, 2009)

*She's ranked #10 now. Keep voting 2 cool!!*

Done.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

DONE, again.....(I'll vote as often as it will let me)

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...x?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&

Just wanted to repost the new link for everyone.

Branndon


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Done deal.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the repost,just voted again.



Chase This! said:


> DONE, again.....(I'll vote as often as it will let me)
> 
> http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...x?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&
> 
> ...


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Another one in..... it said she is up to 9th now. :smile:

Trudy


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

7th place


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Done...keep 'em coming!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

She should be in 6th place now. Keep voting everyone!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

She currently has more votes than #4, and is about 500 votes behind #3, 2100 votes behind #2, and 3000 votes behind herself in #1.  I think the ranking just updates once per hour or so. So she's officially in 4th right now, even though it shows 6th. 

Unbelievable! Never underestimate the power of focused Texans.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Not to worry, we'll get her there!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*We Voted*

We just voted


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the repost. Just voted again.


----------



## whaler18 (Aug 3, 2006)

she's got my vote!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

o-fish-ally #4


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

vote!!

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

just voted again .. i show her ranked #1 now


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe, but Katie is at 4480 and her Mom is at 1751. I don't see how she could be in first YET, but she will be!!!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

And now at 1794.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Update old link on your other websites!*

Just voted again. I also updated my links on facebook and myspace. If anyone had the old link on their page they need to update to the new link and explain what happened.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I can't see how she is doing now. Embarq is having a DSL outage that appears to be affecting all of their Texas customers, so I can only get to the internet on my Blackberry.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

4th vote from me today - so far:smile:
She's at 4th with I think 1952


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep, texas32, you must have voted immediately after me because I saw 1951. 

But I don't know how to find the tally for the other contestants.  How do I do that?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Click on their pic and get in in the center of the page.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Just voted again, but it's still showing 1951.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

I think it only updates every hour. She's at 2055, now.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Katie was going to take her mom with her to NYC to go shopping anyways so it's a win-win situation no matter how you look at it. Let's vote for Katie's mother now. If anyone can do it, 2Coolfishing can. Thanks for all the votes, but let us make sure that we now vote for Katie's mother. Here is the link.... http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431 I would really like to see Katie and her mom win this.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

Voted


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Katie's mom is currently #4. I think I've voted about 10 times today. Let's make sure we have the right link as posted in #1 and again in #252. If anyone deserves a shopping spree it is Katie. 

If you've sent it to other peeps, please change the link to her mom.

Thanks all.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Got another vote in, and corrected the link on facebook..

It's gonna happen,
Trudy


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

next update should put her in #3


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Ranked #3!! Let's shoot for #1 by midnight...spread the word. gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Ranked #3!! Let's shoot for #1 by midnight...spread the word. gb


I like the way you think !


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Done.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

1500 to go until 2nd place. Y'all rock!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> 1500 to go until 2nd place. Y'all rock!


Jeff,
We're all family.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

i got in 9 votes today so far.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I got in 5 for Katie and 4 for her mom.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We are in the process of trying to have Katie's profile removed, and just keep her mother's. Please vote on her mother's profile, as it is the only one that meets the requirements of the contest.  

Thanks again, everyone...She's getting up there quickly! :cheers:


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> We are in the process of trying to have Katie's profile removed, and just keep her mother's. Please vote on her mother's profile, as it is the only one that meets the requirements of the contest.
> 
> Thanks again, everyone...She's getting up there quickly! :cheers:


You got it bro.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

2269 now!! Let's go, 2coolers!!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

One for Katie and one for Mom. Will be on again tomorrow.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Katie was going to take her mom with her to NYC to go shopping anyways so it's a win-win situation no matter how you look at it. Let's vote for Katie's mother now. If anyone can do it, 2Coolfishing can. Thanks for all the votes, but let us make sure that we now vote for Katie's mother. Here is the link.... http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431 I would really like to see Katie and her mom win this.


Another vote for Katie's Mom :smile:


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Last night when I voted, she was #21. Now she's at #3!! Keep it goin'


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Voted again. We are up to 2441. Keep those votes coming!


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

I got in around 7 or 8 today. Will be at it again tomorrow.

Everyone note Shadman's request to only vote for Katie's mom.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

voted!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep voting! http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Keep Voting!!


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Voted


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

4,793 to 3,700something. Katie's ahead by about 1,000 votes!


----------



## D1MEKANIC (Feb 1, 2009)

Done! She's at #3 as of my vote


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Just voted again!!!*

She's number 3 as well this saturday morning!!!

I just read those horrible comments and made a post in regards to being kind to each other!!!

With that said...

How COOl is 2cool? I mean the power of all of you and this board carries a lot of weight and I am thankful to be a member of this board!!!

I know that if i ever needed a favor and support you guys will be there!!

Thanks,

Manwitaplan


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Galveston Yankee said:


> 4,793 to 3,700something. Katie's ahead by about 1,000 votes!


Remember to vote for Katie's mom not Katie's original page. Her original post will probably be disqualified because it was not posted by one of her kids over the age of 18. So, make sure you use the new link in the first post of this thread and vote again.

Voted again!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

1000 votes to 2nd place, and 2Cool is the #1 referral site right now! :cheers:

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

done!!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

If you have the time vote as often as possible
I've voted 5x today
WE CAN DO THIS


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Got another one in. I thought they would have moved up to 2nd by now. Oh well, we will get it done


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

voted she was at 3


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Keep voting folks!!!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Keep voting! http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


Keep on it!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

3065, less than 800 to 2nd. Vote on 2coolers!!!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Got 4 puters I been hitting as often as I can...


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

I just voted again and it's still showing 3065 .. hmmm.

Guess I'll wait a bit for the update.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

galvbay said:


> Keep on it!


keep it up!


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

3083 now.


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

3119 at 8:30. WOO-HOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

voted again


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*voted*

over 3200 and still 3rd at 11.00pm keep voting. Will vote again in the am. MWH


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

its a shame there are some extremely rude commenters on that site.....


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Keep voting for Katie's mom....she's currently about 500 votes behind #2. I appreciate all of you who have voted and continue to vote.

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Managed 8 votes this weekend so far. Lets keep it going!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

3330 this morning


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

3,337 with my latest vote.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

500 to go


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm in for several this weekend. More to come too!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Less than 500 votes to go to 2nd place! Sweet!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Jeff, We have been following this from the beginning (and voting as much as it will let us. Please give Katie a big hug from Miss Pam and me.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Been chiming in every few hours around the clock. 

No doubt, she'll win.:texasflag


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Keep voting for Katie's mom....she's currently about 500 votes behind #2. I appreciate all of you who have voted and continue to vote.
> 
> http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


I just wish we could do more. Hope Katie takes her camera with her


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Jeff, We have been following this from the beginning (and voting as much as it will let us. Please give Katie a big hug from Miss Pam and me.


Will do, Jack. Thank you!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Less than 350 votes to second place - VOTE!!!!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Just voted and she's exactly 200 back as of now.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

keep it up folks!


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

just chipped in, GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Only 200 points behind second place.
You can vote every 30-45 minutes.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Katie is still in the lead with 5110 votes,*

or about 1500 ahead!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

At 7:59 - Merrill 3822 vs 2nd place at 3941. Come on folks, Merrill can overtake second tonight. Vote, vote, vote.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

98 point difference - vote, let's get Merrell & Katie in second tonight!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Another vote


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

48 more votes till second place! Vote folks!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

47 folks we could do this right now and take her to the top. vote please


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Only 13 behind now!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Stay the course! This thing runs til or through May 7th. http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

4018 2nd place!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

4040 now, only 50 points from 2nd. :doowapsta


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Cartman said:


> Stay the course! This thing runs til or through May 7th. http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


Keep it up!!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

4115 vs 4103 - Merrell is now in second place although the rankings haven't changed yet! Way to go but keep voting!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

*VOTE VOTE VOTE VOTE*



Cartman said:


> Stay the course! This thing runs til or through May 7th. http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


 Like Cartman said. Stay the course. This runs through May 7th and there are a few entries that are coming on strong.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I voted again


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

4145 and 2nd place!!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Voted again..


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Again...thanks to all who have voted. I know Katie and her mom, Merrell, really appreciate it. Keep it up....we still have over a week to go!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Today's vote is in.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Twice so far today


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Get your lunchtime vote on! Just voted again for today.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

4465 now. Someone at VS really should monitor the comments.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Been voting at work and at home....can vote from all the dif computers at work


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431

Keep it up!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Photo...47170&scid=431

Vote for my friends mom here


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

sorry this is the link....

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/PhotosAlbums/PhotoView.aspx?picid=838676_1937661&pid=2147170&scid=431&


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=838676_1937661&pid=2147170&scid=431&

Click here and vote for my mom. 
Please ask everyone you know to vote as well. Post this to any forum and email. I need all the votes I can get! 
Thanks ~ Shannon


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Vote often.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Keep trying the times till next vote are never correct. Vote as often as it lets you. I manage to get three to five in a day!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I continue to vote for Merrell but I have passed votes to the two ladies right behind her. They are amazing women and they and their families have posted such nice comments on Merrell & Katie's sites. They too are outstanding moms, friends, sisters & aunts. First and foremost is Merrell and Katie!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Just hit twice today so far..

Funny...Mom's (eligible) entry is #1...and original (ineligible) is #2..

Keep an eye out for #3 though. She's pretty close...#4..not so close..

Keep pouring it in, folks.... Let's give Mom a little 'wiggle room" over #3


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431

again


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Can we vote for this one too?

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=838676_1937661&pid=2147170&scid=431&


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

It seems like the voting is updated about once an hour .. and once the voting is updated, you can vote again.

Just voted again, and I'm bringing this thread back to the top.

5004 votes.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Again.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't figured how the voting works but I just keep clicking the link and voting everytime it lets me. Good job 2cool.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Just hit twice today so far..
> 
> Funny...Mom's (eligible) entry is #1...and original (ineligible) is #2..


Other way around, bro. Ineligible is #1 (Katie), eligible is currently #2 (Merrell). We need to get Merrell's profile up to #1...it's about 500 votes behind right now. :cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Other way around, bro. Ineligible is #1 (Katie), eligible is currently #2 (Merrell). We need to get Merrell's profile up to #1...it's about 500 votes behind right now. :cheers:


My BAD, Jeff..apologies en route...I confuse easily nowadays.. I'll keep laying on a half dozen kisses a day on the correct one now....jd


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Still clicking as many times as I can.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Other way around, bro. Ineligible is #1 (Katie), eligible is currently #2 (Merrell). We need to get Merrell's profile up to #1...it's about 500 votes behind right now. :cheers:


don't worry - we'll take care of that tomorrow.

and - if you register on Brickfish - you can give a thumbdown rating to the crappy comments that some moron keeps leaving.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Done again


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Yea, I cant belive that one low life would leave comments like that. I smell a meet up at WalMart. lol


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Bed time, got in 6 votes tonight. 292 behind. Nite.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

*VOTE VOTE VOTE*

VOTE VOTE VOTE
Don't slow down now. 
http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Photo...61795&scid=431


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Once again....please only vote for Katie's mom, Merrell ( http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431 )

Katie's original entry is disqualified because it wasn't submitted by a child 18 years or older. If, I mean WHEN, Merrell wins....she is going to take Katie with her. So please don't vote on Katie's original entry so we can bump Merrell up ahead into first place.

Thanks yall. If this doesn't make any sense to some of yall, feel free to PM me and I'll try my best to explain it better. My internet got knocked out for over 12 hours yesterday because of the storm....but I'm back up and running.....and voting for Merrell!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> My BAD, Jeff..apologies en route...I confuse easily nowadays.. I'll keep laying on a half dozen kisses a day on the correct one now....jd


No problem at all, Jim! We appreciate your help in getting Merrell's profile up to #1. We're almost there. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

And again.

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Voted again. Looks like we will have Merrell up to #1 in a couple of hours!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

DONE


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

VOTE VOTE VOTE
Don't slow down now. 
http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Photo...61795&scid=431


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Mom is only 40 points behind Katie. :dance::dance:


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

She pulled into the lead now just hasn't updated yet. GREAT JOB FOLKS!!


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

Its official now, Mom is #1!!!!!! Lets keep it that way now:doowapsta


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Please keep up the votes for Merrell and Merrell only. Thanks y'all. I wasn't aware of the rules when I first posted the link, but luckily one of the mods changed it for me. So, if you are still voting for Katie too....you are wasting a click since her entry is not eligible.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Great to see Merrell's votes move her to the top. Our prayers and votes still coming your way!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shes # 1.

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I been votin'...I be votin'...I gonna keep on votin.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Still voting and still praying.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Doing what the Acorn folks said to do. Vote early and often.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome!! We can keep her there!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, everyone...Y'all rock! Please keep the votes coming to keep her in 1st!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

We got it, Jeff. Gotta always be sure what you want when you involve 2cool!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

A quick vote, a small prayer.


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

*VOTE*​


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep voting! This isn't done yet! http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Jeff, Katie, Merrell, glad we got ya to #1. 2Cool will carry the load and keep ya there. 

Vote often, I would like to see us put her so far in the lead that there ain't no way anyone could catch up. If I remember right, we have put Katie in 1st and now her mom in first in less than or right at one week. 

Just shows to go what a carinng community can do.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

We've gotta keep it going ya'll. Don't stop now. We've gotta keep her in first all the way through.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

6 more done


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I vote everytime I come on 2cool, glad to see other are doing the same.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

done


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

How can ya'll vote more than once a day? I vote every day and I get a prompt that says I can't vote again until the next day. GRRR!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> I vote everytime I come on 2cool, glad to see other are doing the same.


same here.


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

GOT MINE.SHE IS #1


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

westendwilla said:


> How can ya'll vote more than once a day? I vote every day and I get a prompt that says I can't vote again until the next day. GRRR!


Ignore the prompt and just keep checking back. Most days I can vote every 30 - 45 minutes.


----------



## boikie (Mar 31, 2006)

got my vote


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=99124781349


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Just voted again


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

vote for the day is done.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

when is the cut off date


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

May 7th, 11:30 pm (pst)


bigpun91 said:


> when is the cut off date


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

*VOTE*

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Photo...61795&scid=431


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Done

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Photo...1795&scid=431&


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

We can't let up now even though Merrell has more votes than #3. Also, please ensure you are not voting for the original entry that was submitted. This is the link to vote...let's push her to over 10K http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...x?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Voted.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Keep voting please...


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

6801 now. Yayyyy!!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

BUMP

Still votin'.............


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Voted, although she is already #1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go, 2Coolers!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

got another one in...keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

voted


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Vote #3 was cast for me!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Vote early Vote Late Vote every time it will let you. I been pulling the lever 5 or 6 times a day.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

BlueWaveEd said:


> Vote early Vote Late Vote every time it will let you. I been pulling the lever 5 or 6 times a day.


I try to as well.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Got another half doezen lastnight, Ill be at for a few hours again tonight.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Vote...vote....vote.....we can make this dream a reality!!

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

7143


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thursday vote is in.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

done!!! Keep it up folks!

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

voted again..how long is the competition?? Until Mother's Day?


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Done deal...She was # 1 when I voted. My prayers are with the family.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Okay, I have voted for Katie again. However, it looks like Katie had started a nomination for her mother. The score:

Katie Scott Shaddix 6,020
Merrell Scott 7322

Looks like one of the two will win and have definitely earned it.

GY


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Galveston yankee - According to the rules Katie will be disqualified. So we are working to get her Mom Merrell ove rthe top so they both get to go on the trip.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

BWE, I guess that must have been mentioned somewhere earlier in the thread. That's what I get for not reading everything since I last checked when it was page 21 or something like that! lol

Well, I have three computers that I can vote from. That ought to help.

GY


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Vote...vote....vote.....we can make this dream a reality!!
> 
> http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


Don't let up...keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

GY no prob I have done the same several times. 

Vote Vote Vote as much as it will let you. I am slipping some only hit it 3 times today. Night is still young.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

done!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Friday vote is in.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Miss Dixie said:


> Vote...vote....vote.....we can make this dream a reality!!
> 
> http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431


one more time!


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

one more


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Still voting!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, everyone! Keep 'em coming for Katie's mom's profile! :cheers:


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

8047


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

DOn't slack up yet. Running behind today driving down the highway, but gonna catch up.

Vote early, vote often, just vote and vote and vote and .....


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Mine was 8172.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

8234.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Vote, vote, vote.......

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...x?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

8332, we keep going from site to site, we can vote on three WOOHOO, way to go!! Keep voting


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

She's still # 1!! I just voted again!! Let's keep her # 1!!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Let's push Merrell over the 10K mark this weekend!! I hope that 2coolers have read the entire thread and know not to vote for Katie's original entry. I haven't read all the rules and regulations, but #3 is still a couple of thousand votes back from Merrell.

Please, if you are voting for Katie's original entry....please begin voting for her mom, Merrell. http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431

I see that Katie is getting quite a few votes here lately and wouldn't want her and her mom to be disqualified because of technicalities.

Thanks, MD


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

8636 right now. Bringing this back to the top. Keep voting!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Vote, vote, vote.......
> 
> http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...x?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&


again and again and again...gb


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

8803! Can we hit 10K by Midnight on Monday? I bet 2COOL can do it!


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Done! Let's keep it up


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I just voted again and it brought it to 8901. I sure was hoping we'd hit the 10K mark by this weekend. Keep on voting for Merrell.

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...x?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

8901


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

8949


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

10,000 is getting close


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

9,096 at 10:15 AM!


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

I have voted as many times as the link will let me when I am near my computer. Come on everyone! Vote!!!!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

9153. We can get er dun


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

9262


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

9302 way to go


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

9326 Keep voting.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

9374


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

9423


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

we're almost there! We can make 10,000.

Keep voting.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Im still at it. 9,487


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Keep that link handy, folks!!! http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...x?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&

Let's keep the link handy on every 10 posts which is the forum default. Example this is post 449, post it up on post 451. Let's make it easy to access in order to vote!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

9495-3:26 am


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

one more time


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Please vote everyday.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

I vote everyday at home and work.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

9521 at 7:40 AM


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

9907 @5:14PM We can get there soon. Vote Vote Vote


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

9939 at 5:53 pm. Please vote.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW! 10,011 votes!!! Think we can break 15,000?


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I bet we can hit 15000 by Friday for this most deserving family especially in light of what is happening this week. I cannot imagine the pain of losing a child/grandchild.
Alright the challenge is made. So Vote like you haven't voted before!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Photo...1795&scid=431&
http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Photo...1795&scid=431&

VOTE


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for continuing to vote for Katie and Merrell. After today, they are definitely going to need some time away to be girls.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Got around 12 lastnight and should get another doezen tonight.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

10077!


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

galvbay said:


> http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Photo...1795&scid=431&
> 
> VOTE


And then, vote again!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

10115


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

10128


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

10208


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

10231


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

#3 is coming on strong. Everyone keep posting.


----------



## papaw092602 (Jan 23, 2009)

10329 and counting!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

13386


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

2 times so far today...


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

just voted for the 2nd time today...

rbt2


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

10411


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

10501, i voted like 4 time s today woohoo, way to go 2cool


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

10584


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like today is the last day to vote. Lets prove to the world how big Katie's support team is.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I just voted and it stated 'You have cast your final vote.' I'll check later to see if I can vote again.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am sad to say that according to the page, Jonathon passed away last last/early this morning. Please keep this family in your prayers!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Lets get them there today. They need it now morw than ever.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

portalto said:


> I just voted and it stated 'You have cast your final vote.' I'll check later to see if I can vote again.


It just thanked me for voting with nothing said about it being the final vote. I'll try again later.

10,784


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> It just thanked me for voting with nothing said about it being the final vote. I'll try again later.
> 
> 10,784


Me too.


----------



## papaw092602 (Jan 23, 2009)

Just voted for the 3rd time and no message. I will keep voting. 10922 and counting.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I figured out that I got that message while I was logged in at VS. Since I've logged out, I keep getting to vote.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

just voted agian today.

11016!!!

let's keep up the good work for the family.

rbt2


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=859492_67777631&pid=2261795&scid=431&

Just took another from me..no message about end of voting...just the regular thank you...

Keep pouring it on....think it wuz 11097


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

What is with the the "you have cast your final vote for this entry"?


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

11133


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

11163


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

11183


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

11213 keep it up!


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

has voting closed? i don't see the "button" that lets me click to vote?

rbt2


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

apparently it has. Seems I read somewhere that the contest was going to close on May 7th.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

rbt2 said:


> has voting closed? i don't see the "button" that lets me click to vote?
> 
> rbt2


Yes, yesterday was the last day.


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

Well all I can say is God works in mysterious ways! I don't even know what they win, but whatever it is they have earned it!!!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Katie received official notification today that she and Merrell won the grand prize trip! Thank you all for keeping up with this and helping Katie out. After all she has been through, she really needs some time away to just be a girl. You guys and gals are awesome!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Katie received official notification today that she and Merrell won the grand prize trip! Thank you all for keeping up with this and helping Katie out. After all she has been through, she really needs some time away to just be a girl. You guys and gals are awesome!


That is just awesome, Jeff! With especially everything your family suffered.

Thanks to all who voted and kept Merrell and Katie at the #1 position.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Katie received official notification today that she and Merrell won the grand prize trip! Thank you all for keeping up with this and helping Katie out. After all she has been through, she really needs some time away to just be a girl. You guys and gals are awesome!


How wonderful! It was truly a pleasure voting for Katie & Merrell. I miss voting every few hours! May they have a fantastic trip!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I am having "voter withdraws" lol, I wonder if floridians went through this?


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Pleased to vote early and often for the cause, God Bless All who responded.

Jim and Debra


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I hope they have a great time. Hats off to everone who voted. I also keep thinking "I need to check and see if I can vote again yet" while Im online.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

And did you zoom in on that sprial on the bottom? 2cool cast the most votes of anybody!!


----------

